# Fc's



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm seriously getting a lot of Fcs every app I try to open I'm getting a fc I'm using the latest ics liquid build the one jester remixed . I can't even open from manager without getting a FC
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

You've completely and reflashed I assume?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yup clan wipe I also did fix permissions. It only happens sometimes tho

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

what version of CWM do you have. make sure you are on the latest.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

5.0.2.1 or something like that.


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

im running jesters latest biuld for ics


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

That's why I'm not on that ROM, it's "normal", but only some people have reported it, others it seems have no issues.


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

works well for me other than the fcs still my DD tho


----------



## coolsilver (Mar 13, 2012)

I am having no force close issues. I did format system partition before flashing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm good as of now tho

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------

